# Latest build: 1990 Koga Miyata Ridgerunner



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

To cut a long story short ... one of my dream bikes bitd but a bit pricey. 19 years later my pal Bas from Amsterdam helped me to fulfill my dream!

Here is the result after 4 month of searching and building:


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

one more ...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice on soo many levels. Super clean, nice parts (Syncros :thumbsup, elevated chainstays are classic, black XT bits (I really want the story on those, why Shimano made black XT bits, and why they seem few and far-between). And finally, this is way different than the usual bikes posted. I don't mean different from blue collar- I mean different than everything. Unique period. I'm going to look at those photos again...


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

nice! don't think I've seen an elevated chainstay one before.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nicely done. I like that one.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Beautiful bike, I love the details on this frame. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the Koga turn its wheels in anger, back in Holland in September!

Good job, as always Felix!

Mr K


----------



## Paulino43 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Awesome Bike!!*

Lovely, lovely...

We didn't bump into eachother but I saw your bike Schoorl...

Right now I'm at the beginning of building one for myself. 17 years ago I was short a couple of hundred guilders to buy/get a new one. My Black TerraRunner was stolen and the insurance paid me something like 2000 guilders which was a little too short for the Red RidgeRunner. Somehow I always regret...

But last week I bought one. One a year younger then yours, yes the RED one...
It looks awfull to be short. No fork! But I'm not complaining I bought it for just 70 euros.

Is it OK if I asked you for some advise? I will upload some pictures and maybe start a new topic myself. Most important question now: Repaint or not to repaint? I'll make some close-up pics.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## astonia (Oct 18, 2009)

Paulino43 mentioned this forum to me for this RidgeRunner. I must admit, this one looks very good :thumbsup: .

I own a RigdeRunner as well, but i's a bit different (red color and black fork, but complete custum build).

It looks like we can organize a Koga Miyata Ridge Runner meeting


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice! A wild looking frame especially from a conservative manufacturer, they didn't bring those into the US back in the day.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

thats cool but it looks kinda heavy


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*very nice*



felixdelrio said:


> one more ...


da'HOOV approves...BIGTIME :thumbsup: I would love to find one of those...


----------

